# hey from south carolina



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! 

your horses are stunning!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, Chelsea! 
Very cute horses.
Have fun posting!


----------

